# Recycled evaporative cooler carcasses, panels, parts in Phoenix metro area?



## Notthatbright (Oct 13, 2019)

Looking for a boneyard/junkyard or salvage place for old swamp coolers in the metro Phoenix AZ area. 

If such a place exists, I would be eternally grateful for contact info.

Thanks!


----------

